
Hamlet (Facebook News Feed Edition) - dbreunig
http://mcsweeneys.net/2008/7/30schmelling.html
======
gaika
Hamlet for IRC: <http://web.mit.edu/jcb/humor/irc-hamlet>

------
pavelludiq
"Ophelia joined the group Maidens Who Don't Float. "

I still have tears on my eyes from laughter :D

------
jedc
That's a great piece of writing... I wish McSweeney's had an RSS feed.

~~~
jdale27
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/mcsweeneys> ?

~~~
jedc
Doh! (smacks forehead)

And thank you!

------
dbreunig
"Polonius is no longer online."

------
Darmani
Hey look...someone found that ordered announcements of events can communicate
the plot of a story and created a short demonstration on a classic example.
Isn't that a totally amazing and newsworthy breakthrough!?

~~~
unalone
Kind of snarky... but I agree, more or less. This wasn't a particularly witty
story. This was a re-enactment of Hamlet that used Facebook terminology. I
mean, it's stupid nitpicking (dead people joining groups? Laaaaaaame.), but it
was more-or-less drab and really only funny if you're willing to look at it
with a wholly uncritical eye.

And I also agree with you that HN stories are slowly turning less interesting.
It's a shame, but hopefully the tide will ebb soon.

